# Finish on tanalised timber



## jlawford (2 Jun 2019)

I have searched the forums relatively comprehensively before you ask!

Workshop is getting there, insulation on and ready for interior boarding. Couple of questions:

- What would you recommend as a finish for the exterior? It's pressure treated shiplap.

- Probably going with 9mm plywood interior as I can paint it nice and bright; primer first or just go it with masonry paint as someone has suggested!

Cheers.


----------



## RobinBHM (2 Jun 2019)

This is good stuff:

https://www.barrettinepro.co.uk/25/274/ ... eservative

Toolstation do the barrettine wood protector range which is also good.

Its oil / solvent based so will soak in more than the waterbased cuprinol products


----------



## flying haggis (2 Jun 2019)

+1 for the barretine stuff from toolstation just used it on a replacement pergola and it seems to leave a nice "soft waxy" type feel that beads water away. the golden brown is not very dark so i mixed golden brown and dark brown 50/50


----------



## Woody2Shoes (2 Jun 2019)

I'd be shy of using masonry paint internally. It often has additives to kill mould/lichen/algae which are pretty toxic - personally, I'd prefer to keep these outside. Cheers, W2S

PS a couple of coats of trade emulsion would be my choice for internal use.


----------



## jlawford (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks all for the heads up on Barrettine - there's load of choices and it's helpful to have a steer on what has worked well for others.

Any difference between the Wood Preserver and Wood Protective Treatment? They seem to say exactly the same thing!

Many thanks.


----------



## The Bear (3 Jun 2019)

Bedec Barn Paint


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Jun 2019)

The Bear":6gseapcb said:


> Bedec Barn Paint


It'll fall off...dont ask how I know lol. Its says on the tin not to use on freshly treated timber, instead wait for it to wear/silver first. I thought it would have been fine on some 4x4 posts I machined but it started to peel after a few months. I've used it loads elsewhere (untreated) and its lasted for 5+ years with no signs of failure whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bear (3 Jun 2019)

Sorry dude but thats completely the opposite to the experience I've had. I've even painted it on tanalised timber that wasn't really dry. Did you water the first coat down? Used it on 2 buildings with tanalised featheredge, also on the doors etc. Don't live there any more but was up for 7 years when I shipped out and was still happy with it when I left.
Mark


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Jun 2019)

Yup, thinned the first coat [WINKING FACE]







Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickben (9 Jun 2019)

Might sound a bit amatuerish, but I've used Ronseal Exterior wood stain on loads of planters i made from tanalised decking, and it's performed very well indeed. Most of them have been bright vibrant colours, and after 5 yrs still look as good as the day I painted it. 


To be honest, i bought the stuff because it was cheap at my local generic DIY superstore and expected to have to repaint after the first winter, but I've been very impressed.


----------

